# Skim evaporated milk substitution



## GB (Apr 19, 2005)

My mother asked me this and I could not answer her as this is not an area of food I know a lot about. I told her I would ask all of you though as I am sure to get some expert advice.

She saw a recipe that she wanted to make, but she wants to make it less fattening. Her question is can skim evaporated milk be substituted for whole milk  and if so is it a 1:1? This would be for a  bechamel sauce by the way.

TIA!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't know - I'm curious too.  As of this very moment I don't see why not.  The taste would be a bit different but not necessarily unpleasant.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 19, 2005)

Fat free evaporated milk is usually subbed for cream.  I am pretty sure it would work, but it may depend on what she is making.

For example, if what she is making simply calls for milk (like a cake batter), skim milk or 1% may be a better sub.

Evaporated milk has a thicker texture, since much of the water has been evaporated out of it.

If it's calories, rather than strictly fat content, here's a milk chart.  Tell her to avoid the reindeer milk! 

http://www.annecollins.com/calories/calories-milk.htm

If it's saturated fat, then it makes more of a difference.

http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/fdamilk.html


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am sure this will help her!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 19, 2005)

GB ... no, it is not a 1:1 sub ratio. Evaporated milk has had 60% of the water removed. To use evaporated milk as a 1:1 replacement ... the evaporated milk needs to be diluted with an equal part of water (ie: 8oz can of evaporated milk + 8oz water).

I can see no benefit using condensed milk over just using regular skim milk since it's for a bechamel sauce.

And, since she is going to use it to make a bechamel sauce I can give you a good reason NOT to use it ... flavor. Evaporated milk tends to develop a caramlized flavor during the heating and evaportion process. I can't think of ANY recipe calling for a bechamel sauce where a caramel flavor would be desireable.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry,

I didnt see that it was for bechemel sauce.

I'm with Michael and would use skim or 1% milk. 

I use chicken broth all the time, too.

Evaporated milk is a 1 to 1 replacement for *cream*, but, like Michael points out must be diluted with one part water as a sub for milk.


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2005)

Great! thank you all. She has decided to go with skim milk based on your recommendations


----------

